# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Can i lay 70mm concrete screed over 2 days

## dayvg

Have a small out building 2.9 x 2.0 can i lay floor screed over two days, im not getting any younger and dont think i could do it in one hit

----------


## Bloss

Not sure what you mean? If you want to do it in sections simply divide it into two, three or four sections and do one at a time, but do not try to do the whole area evenly then adding another layer on top. That will fail. In any case is that 70mm onto soil, onto roadbase, onto an existing slab? Sand and cement? That is too thin and likely to crack. What is going to sit on it when finished i.e.: what uses?

----------

